# Albino Garden Frog!!!!!!!!!!



## Jeddy (Apr 5, 2008)

just found the cutest albino frog in my garden! is this rare? cos iv never seen em b4! ! ! im importin pics now!!!!!


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*pic*

when will you have the pic up?


----------



## Jeddy (Apr 5, 2008)

im doin it as fast as i can lol its so cool


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Keep it :O....wicked mate


----------



## Jeddy (Apr 5, 2008)

i want to keep it but i ant gt a clue how 2 look after it lol wana help me out ther? lol


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

It appears you have an albino _R. temporaria _by the sound of it (though I can't see the pics yet). You might find this interesting:

Untitled Document

As for keeping it, if the frog has enough hiding places in the garden (esp. if you have a pond) then it would probably be better to leave it be. On the other hand if it looks a bit lost and none of your neighbour's gardens are suitable, you could consider keeping it. More experienced frog keepers can probably give you better advice than I can.:notworthy:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, pics!!!!


----------



## Jeddy (Apr 5, 2008)

red eyes n everyfing!


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ill send you my adress so you can send it to me


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Lovely 
I've only ever seen two in my life time. A friend had a female who would come to his pond in the garden through their breeding season.
A luck find for you!


----------



## Jeddy (Apr 5, 2008)

du u fink hes worth anyfin???????????


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

You cant sell a frog you found in your garden! Set the poor thing free!


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

thats so cool i never knew you could get them lol


----------



## Jeddy (Apr 5, 2008)

i dnt wnt to sell im i jst dnt wnt the goldfish 2 eat him!


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

wow, he's cool!
dont think you should remove him from the wild tho. 
taking good pictures of rarities like that is enough


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeddy said:


> just found the cutest albino frog in my garden! is this rare? cos iv never seen em b4! ! ! im importin pics now!!!!!


He's not cute !!!
He is the ugliest frog I've ever seen !!! :crazy:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

SaichyBoy said:


> He's not cute !!!
> He is the ugliest frog I've ever seen !!! :crazy:


 
Aww he is! All frogs are cute lol!


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

A frog that size is vulnerable, but if you want to keep it you need to know how. I can't tell you that for sure (although I don't think _Rana temporaria _are fussy feeders) but I'm sure if you don't know then other frog keepers here should have some idea. Come on peeps!

Keep us posted anyway!


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

before i start my essay lol i would just like to say what a great frog, i have neve seen a albino version before, excellent find....

as for keeping a frog you have found in the garden in the uk is not something as an amature frog keeper you should consider as WC animals tend to be more fragile and its harder to re-create a natural environment for them as they are use to the wild....

if you do decide to keep the frog here are some things to consider. the first thing would be the temprature, as we all know the uk is cold and misserable, so you would have to keep the tank in a cool place, because glass vivs hold the heat and with your heating you will struggle to keep it cool. the second thing to consider is the viv, you would need a large one, my choice would be an exo terra, as theese frogs will grow fairly large and are quiet active. the next thing would be feeding, i am sure they will take crickets, wax worms, earth worms, flys and small hoppers all of which will need to be dusted with a calcium and a vitamin supplement. the last thing would be water, theese frogs can swim and you would need a quiet large water area that is either filtered or changed daily.

if you do decide to keep the frog i would be more than happy to help you but i would suggest getting a few more good quality pictures and letting him go near were you found him. if you release him do it at night. if you are set on keeping him make sure he is kept moist and away from any major heat until your viv is set up....


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

it's probably the only WC british frog that i would consider keeping.
he's not camouflaged because he's not his normal colour. so chances are his life will be very short and end as food for some predator.

all you have to do now is find another one and breed them, then we have a new form for the hobby.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

dont keep him its not fair, and espaecially in an exo terra, these are ground dwellers and need a large area to hop around on, and swim. an exo is far too small. i wouldn't reccomend keeping him anyway to be honest.

take him to some woods with a pond or stream and lots of folliage if you want the best for your new friend!


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

I have seen quite a number of these, they are nice looking examples. My parents have a pond and when I was living with them, an albino turned up.

Over the years, as it bred, a number of these albinos were found hopping around the garden. Very lovely little things but certainly never thought about keeping any. It's not really fair to take them from their habitat.

Whether it is camouflaged or not, it is probably best left. If it should fall prey due to its lack of camouflage, then so be it; natural selection!
If it can survive to breed then again, so be it.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

Some People on here are saying its cruel and to set him free, as he is albino he probably wouldnt live very long in the wild anyway.... I personally would recreate a natural setup for him where he could have a better chance than letting him go...


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I want to raise a few points here..

1 - someone said something about not keeping it because it's WC and hard (etc etc etc) 99% of the frogs in the trade are WC, and most of the "cb" ones are WC too. It's only dendros and the odd batch of whites and the like that are CB. So how is this (other than the fact HE caught it) any different to walking into a petshop and buying any of the hundreds of commonly availbale wild caught frog species? Or buying off a forum like this? Again they are all going to be WC.

2 - some said it shouldn't be kept in an exo terra. why is this less suitable to an exo terra than (again) most of the frogs in the trade? Most frog keepers seem to use exo terras, and most frogs have a large range in the wild. I've seen (on these forums) anything from large groups of whites to large groups of RETFs kept in exo terras, they are no more suitable than this little guy.

I personally wouldn't keep it, because I accept i'd probably kill it, but most of the reasons people are giving in here are laughable, you'd think that all frogs are CB and that all the 'phib keepers on here keep their frogs in 6x2x2 natural setups!

Why is it people think collecting a frog from the wild here is the route of all evil and yet it's perfectly ok to remove frogs and toads by the million from their natural habitat to supply the pet trade and yourselves!


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

mason 
your points are exactly what i was thinking


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

mason i agree with you on the exo terra situation as they make a viv that would be plenty big enough....

the WC issue i raised. a frog that is taken from the wild is more fragile than a CB, this is common knowledge, and there are many species that do not do well in captivity if WC...

i am aware that some of what we purchase in shops under CB may well be WC, but i dont know about 99% as there are many frog farms now that bread most species....

i know all mine are CB as i have purchased them either direct from the breader or through a friend of the breader....


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

mine are ALL CB. and as a common UK frog gets around 5inches or so, it would need a long tank with plenty of room. 

i just think exo terras are narrow and tall and wouldn't benefit any ground amphibian of that size. 

i myself would create something near my pond in the garden, like some sort of fenced off area with pond netting over the top, as aposed to sticking it in a tank.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

exo terra do a viv that is 90x45x60 and a 90x45x45 (wxdxh) which would be large enough... most exo terras that shops stock are the small ones but the range is pretty large and not only suited for aboreal species...

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/glass_terrarium.php

i use exo terras on all my frogs as i think they are the best on the market, they provide a good amount of ventalation, they hold there temp pretty well and are very well made...


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

oh dony get me wrong, all my frogs are in exo terras. but theyr all CB and havent had a spell in the wild. 

i obv cant controll what this dude does with the frog, im just against bringing it from the wild and bangin it in a tank. 

creating something safe in your back garden is fair enough, but im well against anything WC (except in drastic circumstances like the golden frog etc)


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

i try myself to only obtain CB, but without the introduction of some WC breading programes cant start, i know this is slightly different, and i would not personally do it my self, but if the OP does wish to keep it i just think it is better we try and help rather than just tell him not to.....


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

i am sorry and do not mean to cause offence, but, the guy was asking if it was worth anything!!

the introduction of WC amphibs should only be done by people with alot of experience with them.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

redeyedanny said:


> i am sorry and do not mean to cause offence, but, the guy was asking if it was worth anything!!
> 
> the introduction of WC amphibs should only be done by people with alot of experience with them.



mate was not having a personal dig at ya, was just saying what i thought was best. i let the "is it worth anything" go over my head as i did not want to start ranting LOL....

i agree starting breading programes and re introducing Wc is a skilled job, just look how much work it is taking in Panama....


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Jeddy said:


> red eyes n everyfing!


Deffo not one for letter back to wild.If you want him/her live.It's color may let it get away with being seen at presant but as it gets older it will go more of a blond or orange color So will get picked off.Also it's albino so is at a big disadvantage coz it's pupil are red making it senitive to light.I know that brit frogs are noturnal but they do come out in the daylight hours when the sun is't out and the day is dull to hunt also.You could give him a simi wild life in a out door cage with a cole frame design with a small pond area and hiding places in it.Then you can keep an eye on him/her.And if you do ever find any more albino brit frog you could give him/her a friend or two.

Letting it go IMO would be a 99.99% chance of a death sentance.A normal coloured brit frog i know has better odds than that.


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

please don't keep it its in the wild now


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

dad came across one today... thought we'd take some pics while we had the chance




















strange looking things i must admit


----------

